# Akron-North Canton, Ohio Subs needed



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking for subs in the akron and North Canton area. Must be reliable and have good working equipment. Looking for trucks with 8 foot blades and loaders we will supply the push boxes. Any one in this area looking for work this winter please let me know.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Bump Still looking filled a spot could probably use 1-2 more subs in the North Canton area.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

JRSlawn;1513410 said:


> Bump Still looking filled a spot could probably use 1-2 more subs in the North Canton area.


PM me location(s) that need filled.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

x2

I'll be in N. Canton as well. Let me know where at and i may be able to help.


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

PM me, i live right behind a property you service off of applegrove. I run Ford's & Boss's

dreamingtreelandscaping.com


----------

